# Anche Romagnoli in dubbio per Milan Napoli



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


Uno spettacolo! Clinica Quisisana Milanello.


----------



## 4-3-3 (18 Dicembre 2021)

..


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


Le varianti nascono a Milanello. 
È ufficiale.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


A quanti siamo indisponibili? Incredibile: mi sta passando la voglia di vedere come va a finire questa stagione


----------



## Hellscream (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


----------



## princeps (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


No dai non può essere vero


----------



## Mika (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


Cioè Theo e Romagnoli con la febbre? :O

Ma che sfiga!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Domani ne prendiamo 4. Tanto contro questi perdiamo sempre.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


A quando l'ufficialità per covid ?

La cena di pioli ha fatto danni...


----------



## Mika (18 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> A quando l'ufficialità per covid ?
> 
> La cena di pioli ha fatto danni...


Il Covid non esce il giorno dopo, ma qualche giorno dopo... non penso sia Covid l'avrebbero già comunicato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha già smentito.


peccato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Covid non esce il giorno dopo, ma qualche giorno dopo... *non penso sia Covid l'avrebbero già comunicato.*



Certo certo,forse hanno capito che i giocatori vaccinati NON devono essere segnalati e fare finta di nulla,come fa quasi la maggior parte delle squadre in serie A


----------



## Mika (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo,forse hanno capito che i giocatori vaccinati NON devono essere segnalati e fare finta di nulla,come fa quasi la maggior parte delle squadre in serie A


Speriamo allora che non ci beccano se no ci danno anche la penalizzazione che non hanno dato alla Lazio lo scorso campionato per aver violato il protocollo Covid-19.


----------



## Simo98 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Tra lui e Gabbia non ci vedo tutta questa differenza


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2021)

Ma a qualcuno frega ancora qualcosa? Siamo una barzelletta. Arriverà il giorno che salteranno diverse teste ma sarà ormai troppo tardi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Speriamo allora che non ci beccano se no ci danno anche la penalizzazione che non hanno dato alla Lazio lo scorso campionato per aver violato il protocollo Covid-19.



Beh,la lazio anche in questa stagione ha avuto un bel...lapsus....tra comunicato della società e le parole di Sarri su un suo calciatore


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


ritiriamo la squadra,dai....


----------



## Mika (18 Dicembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma a qualcuno frega ancora qualcosa? Siamo una barzelletta. Arriverà il giorno che salteranno diverse teste ma sarà ormai troppo tardi


Sicuramente qualcuno la dentro lavora male e va cacciato, ma non voglio dare colpe allo staff per le influenze.


----------



## Walker (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


Siamo in una gabbia di ferro...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo Theo febbre anche per Romagnoli. Pronto Gabbia.


ah ecco, ecco che salta romagnoli con la febbre.. Maledetto Pioli .


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2021)

Non credo più ad infortuni e malanni,c'è altro dietro,tranne nei casi come Kjaer.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sicuramente qualcuno la dentro lavora male e va cacciato, ma non voglio dare colpe allo staff per le influenze.


come per le botte...

botte mai esistite che servono a coprire guai muscolari.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,la lazio anche in questa stagione ha avuto un bel...lapsus....tra comunicato della società e le parole di Sarri su un suo calciatore


Che trash il campionato italiano. 
Mamma mia .


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come per le botte...
> 
> botte mai esistite che servono a coprire guai muscolari.


Una botta magari se la danno pure , ma dopo lo stiramento di turno al muscolo più sfigato del corpo umano , così giusto per diversificare gli infortuni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non credo più ad infortuni e malanni,c'è altro dietro,tranne nei casi come Kjaer.


si per me è evidente: ci stanno sabotando dall'interno,queste cose non sono mai esistite. per una febbre ci sono mille modi per smaltirla al volo...qua QUALCUNO non vuole vincere...Maldini dovrebbe avere la dignità di dimettersi da questo letamaio


----------

